# OPSEC Post SHTF



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We're all preppers here. I am just curious how we will remain unnoticed if or when it really happens. Ideally we all have a bunch of food on hand. And extra hygene and medical supplies. ETC. ETC... 

This will be doubly important for those in an urban or suburban setting.

The trucks have stopped running. The stores are empty. FEMA is absent or out of supplies. Weeks go by and many perish. Yet there you are. You and your family and group are still fine. No lost weight. No desperation. How do you keep the "grey man" appearance? 

My only two ideas so far are:

Wear clothes a little larger than normal so it appears you have lost some weight.

Avoid outsiders as much as possible.


Thoughts and ideas. This is a brainstorming thread.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

When it happens my plan is to disappear and stay invisible. A good camouflage is to blend in but I believe its best not to be seen at all.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'mma wear my mall ninja outfit to show everybody how tough I am... carry my tactical carbine, wearing my tactical vest, tactical shirt, tactical pants, tactical shoes (laced with tactical paracord shoestrings), tactical socks, tactical underwear, with my Level 7 tactical armor plate vests, my tactical kevlar helmet and 40 30-round magazines.

And a Glock.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I live in a rural area, quite a bit off the main road.
The road is a dead end and I own it. 
I will not have to leave here for a very long time.
Either things will return to a semblance of normal or we will stay here and meet out fate.
I would rather die here fighting for what's mine than in some unknown place for no purpose other than being in the wrong place.
Here the lines and purpose are better defined, unlike another place a long time ago.
Funny, still the same tools though but with a different end purpose.
I laugh at the suggestion of loose clothing, I lost 45 pounds and still have the old cloths.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Great question, Ark.

Our household has discussed this many times. Our plan is to be as low key as possible. No loud noises. Anything that needs to be done outdoors will be done at night, if at all possible. 

Anybody who trespasses on our property and crosses into our "red zone" (within 100 feet of our house), day or night, will be confronted with weapons drawn.

The general idea is to blend in, not stand out. Make our home look as unattractive and abandoned as possible, stay out of sight, and keep the noise down.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'mma wear my mall ninja outfit to show everybody how tough I am... carry my tactical carbine, wearing my tactical vest, tactical shirt, tactical pants, tactical shoes (laced with tactical paracord shoestrings), tactical socks, tactical underwear, with my Level 7 tactical armor plate vests, my tactical kevlar helmet and 40 30-round magazines.
> 
> And a Glock.


Come on Salty! You can do better than that can't you?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> .
> I laugh at the suggestion of loose clothing, I lost 45 pounds and still have the old cloths.


Good job on getting in shape. If you lived in the city don't you think the clothes could help you blend in with the folks who shed weight because they're hungry non preppers? Just a thought.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Trying to remain out of sight is probably the best bet. Light and noise discipline at night and keep things as quiet as possible during the day. I like the idea of wearing larger clothes if possible. At the same time if we in a SHTF situation long term like this and get to this stage everyone is going to be a survivor of some degree so I can also imagine while there might be some straggling thin hungry types most of the other true survivors will also be looking similar. Maybe a little more thin, dirty, or unkempt than in "normal," times but similar looking. 

The other thing that just because one can put on a grey man look of appearing to be hungry, tired, thin, etc. doesn't mean one is. Clandensite observations how the rest of a majority of a population look will determine the grey man look for a local area. Time of year and location is also important. Staying warm in multiple layers of clothes in the north during winter can easily conceal a fit frame under an outer layer of grubby looking clothing. In warmer areas that could obviously be more of a challenge.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since due to health issues, I doubt that I'll bug out unless the flood water is lapping at the 
back door. I live in a small subdivision of a good sized city. I'm a good distance away from 
the main municipal area and most of the population. The main road next to my subdivision 
is a dead end and most of the population would have no reason to come up here except to 
loot. My plan is subterfuge and camouflage to hide. I will be putting up quarantine signs 
on my house and those around me. I will also be putting up signs indicating there is a 
FEMA survivor camp with food and shelter in a direction leading away from my subdivision.
View attachment 11157
View attachment 11158
View attachment 11159
View attachment 11161

This one goes just inside the sand bags if they make it thru.
View attachment 11160


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Good job on getting in shape. If you lived in the city don't you think the clothes could help you blend in with the folks who shed weight because they're hungry non preppers? Just a thought.


Of course, good urban camouflage. I use them for work cloths now. The weight has been gone now for five years.
Of course this is academic, I will not be in our big city. 
If anything was pending or building, socially speaking we would put up the planned defenses and fighting positions, then hunker down for the duration.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the idea of misdirection and the carrot and stick method you're using. However a well fortified position could also signal to others that there is something there of value and thus is a possible target. I wonder if setting up defensive positions disguised with rubbish and debris might not be a better strategy. Keep the important stuff hidden, but to the outside world your place appears as the same as the rest of the block and no worth looking into further.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

QUOTE=warrior4;289404]I like the idea of misdirection and the carrot and stick method you're using. However a well fortified position could also signal to others that there is something there of value and thus is a possible target. I wonder if setting up defensive positions disguised with rubbish and debris might not be a better strategy. Keep the important stuff hidden, but to the outside world your place appears as the same as the rest of the block and no worth looking into further.[/QUOTE]

If you are asking me, fighting positions are in the wood line, well camouflaged and are set up to be mutually supporting. our primary building is reinforced concrete and steel.
Sandbag parapets would be added when needed. There are LP and OP positions with TA312's for comm.
The area will be strewn with trash to give the perception of previous looting. I don't wan't to bury dead perps.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> QUOTE=warrior4;289404]I like the idea of misdirection and the carrot and stick method you're using. However a well fortified position could also signal to others that there is something there of value and thus is a possible target. I wonder if setting up defensive positions disguised with rubbish and debris might not be a better strategy. Keep the important stuff hidden, but to the outside world your place appears as the same as the rest of the block and no worth looking into further.


If you are asking me, fighting positions are in the wood line, well camouflaged and are set up to be mutually supporting. our primary building is reinforced concrete and steel.
Sandbag parapets would be added when needed. There are LP and OP positions with TA312's for comm.
The area will be strewn with trash to give the perception of previous looting. I don't wasn't to bury dead perps.[/QUOTE]

I was actually directing my last comment up to Paraquack and should have quoted him. It was based on that picture of the house with the sandbags around it. However your idea works well too.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I expect to lose some weight.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I just hope it happens in October/November. As the cold weather will drive most sheep south. They will never be prepared to survive -20 and snow for 6 months. Hopefully by spring things will be thinned down and of no threat to me. Without fuel and cars they won't walk 500 or 1000 miles back up north. Sure wouldn't want to live down south.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with Chipper, I am hoping the un prepared will head south. I don't need Detroit heading in my direction.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Come on Salty! You can do better than that can't you?


Dude, I have tactical paracord... not just the regular stuff! You can't do better than TACTICAL paracord shoestrings!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

If we stay in town ... it's a sucker bet to think you can keep any major secret in a small town. When I moved here, I got mail with just my name and the town name before I got to the post office to register, as the mail person had heard who I was. Besides, I plan to be helping my neighbors. Defense will have to be a combination of the community continuing to enforce standards of decent behavior in general - which I expect the people of this town would do - and the fact that it will also be known that we aren't 'soft targets'.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

In all seriousness, if there is a WROL situation we will bug in not go to the BOL, because my town will have law. We have 1200 people in this town, and almost everybody is family with everybody else. I work with 15 other people, I am the ONLY one that isn't at least a first cousin with one or more of the rest of them... and I have lived here long enough (30 years) to be a "local". 

The local sheriff is related. All his deputies are related. The police chief is related, and his deputies are related. They are also all good people (we've had some bad ones in office over the years, but the current group are good folks). 

If you remember the TV show Jericho, that's what this place would be like. Us against the world, and by us I mean a whole lot of country boys who know which end of a gun is the shooty part.

Our BOL is more for the "slow economic decline" scenario, which I consider far more likely than a quick collapse.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Ha! The wife and I wrote very similar things at the same times, with me on break at work and her at home.

Teamwork, baby!


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

This makes me wonder what everyone BOV look like. are they disguised? Or does everyone have gas cans and boxes of MRE's mounted to the top. Since my goal is to split and head west I'm trying to keep everything contained inside my car. Because my other hobby is cars mine is rather....loud... So hopefully they'll see me as someone who didn't prep and is unprepared. Both has its advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> This makes me wonder what everyone BOV look like. are they disguised? Or does everyone have gas cans and boxes of MRE's mounted to the top. Since my goal is to split and head west I'm trying to keep everything contained inside my car. Because my other hobby is cars mine is rather....loud... So hopefully they'll see me as someone who didn't prep and is unprepared. Both has its advantages and disadvantages.


I don't really get the whole "BOV" thing, except for those concerned with EMP. THEN it makes sense, because you need a vehicle that can either survive or be easily repaired after and EMP. Other than that, your BOV should be (IMHO) one of your daily drivers. The key isn't what you bug out in, it's WHEN you bug out... don't screw around, hit the road EARLY and you are good to go. Our "BOV"'s prime claim to fame is that it gets 40 MPG and with gas from our storage bank (when it's full, I'm working on it) we can get everywhere we need to go without stopping to get gas (3,000+mile range). Not having to fuel up is probably the most important thing, IMHO... especially early on in a crisis.

The key to bugging out is to:

1) have a place to bug out to

and

2) get there ASAP

Count on only getting one trip.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I don't really get the whole "BOV" thing, except for those concerned with EMP. THEN it makes sense, because you need a vehicle that can either survive or be easily repaired after and EMP. Other than that, your BOV should be (IMHO) one of your daily drivers. The key isn't what you bug out in, it's WHEN you bug out... don't screw around, hit the road EARLY and you are good to go. Our "BOV"'s prime claim to fame is that it gets 40 MPG and with gas from our storage bank (when it's full, I'm working on it) we can get everywhere we need to go without stopping to get gas (3,000+mile range). Not having to fuel up is probably the most important thing, IMHO... especially early on in a crisis.
> 
> The key to bugging out is to:
> 
> ...


I live in suburbia New Jersey. Not where I want to be when SHTF, unfortunately my BOL is farther away then I'd like. My "BOV" is a 2012 Ford Focus Hatch. My DD, 30MPG. I rotate my full storage. I have 20 gallons to spare. Assuming my tank is full that would give me 3 tanks. My car takes 1.5 ish to get where I need to be. I figure double should suffice having to get around objects. Most of my preps I intend to already have there. Only thing in the car are guns, ammo, food, water, gas, INCH bag and people. Tight fit. Can get three people so far, full loaded. with 1 large INCH bag and 2 smaller BOB.

I never understood the whole. Monster truck armored car BOV either. unless your goal is to constantly stay on the move. in which case I don't imagine 11 MPG will do you much good. To each their own.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Dude, I have tactical paracord... not just the regular stuff! You can't do better than TACTICAL paracord shoestrings!


Sorry, friend, but you lost me at the very end of your first post - "Glock." :Confuse:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> ....I was actually directing my last comment up to Paraquack and should have quoted him.
> It was based on that picture of the house with the sandbags around it. However your idea works well too.


Actually, my intention is to put the sand bags inside so they aren't visible. The wife says I better 
have a generator big enough to run the vacuum to pick up any sand that leaks out of the bags.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sorry, friend, but you lost me at the very end of your first post - "Glock." :Confuse:


_Insert Navy Seal Copypasta as response_


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I agree with Chipper, I am hoping the un prepared will head south. I don't need Detroit heading in my direction.


wouldn't count on anyone heading "south" .... if it's a serious SHTF - besides a natural disaster - you can expect road blocks going up quikly ... some states are fully aware of refugee flow and will be stopping it dead .... some states more aware than ever after seeing what happened to Houston post-Katrina ... no state wants a multi-million population city coming across "the bridge" only to run out of gas and become their problem .... you can see this all over the country - a river is the state border and there's a problem city on one side - state police barricade to start and national guard to follow .....

in regard to Detroit and that whole string along the south Michigan .... Indiana has recognized that problem for 50+ years ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, . . . I live close to one of the Detroit south lanes, . . . pretty close to first tank run out area.

I'll be watching anything and everything that comes near me and mine, . . . head on a swivel, . . . packing everywhere, . . . but no more movement than is necessary.

Like others, . . . I hope it is a fall or winter event, . . . the rats will abandon the cold, empty shelf, ship for warmer climes, . . . and I will just be hoping they don't peek in my direction as they go by.

I'm sitting in my bug out location.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sorry, friend, but you lost me at the very end of your first post - "Glock." :Confuse:


*Dude! Mad Max rocked the Glock 17 on Fury Road.* :arrow:
Actually, I might buy a 19, Though I am interested in a PPX also because I like that trigger and PPX mags are available from Midway.
Midway out of Glock mags. Hillary countdown!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Try to look like a homeless person would today. I don't know. Avoid the population centers in the first place.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'mma wear my mall ninja outfit to show everybody how tough I am... carry my tactical carbine, wearing my tactical vest, tactical shirt, tactical pants, tactical shoes (laced with tactical paracord shoestrings), tactical socks, tactical underwear, with my Level 7 tactical armor plate vests, my tactical kevlar helmet and 40 30-round magazines.
> 
> And a Glock.


I intend to hold mine side ways and say mutha frs


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> I live in suburbia New Jersey. Not where I want to be when SHTF, unfortunately my BOL is farther away then I'd like. My "BOV" is a 2012 Ford Focus Hatch. My DD, 30MPG. I rotate my full storage. I have 20 gallons to spare. Assuming my tank is full that would give me 3 tanks. My car takes 1.5 ish to get where I need to be. I figure double should suffice having to get around objects. Most of my preps I intend to already have there. Only thing in the car are guns, ammo, food, water, gas, INCH bag and people. Tight fit. Can get three people so far, full loaded. with 1 large INCH bag and 2 smaller BOB.
> 
> I never understood the whole. Monster truck armored car BOV either. unless your goal is to constantly stay on the move. in which case I don't imagine 11 MPG will do you much good. To each their own.


Most BOVs are also known as daily drivers.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Woodland Camo Urban Camo


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I ain't worried about none of it, my life was written long before I was born, when your time is up -it's time to start the next one.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'mma wear my mall ninja outfit to show everybody how tough I am... carry my tactical carbine, wearing my tactical vest, tactical shirt, tactical pants, tactical shoes (laced with tactical paracord shoestrings), tactical socks, tactical underwear, with my Level 7 tactical armor plate vests, my tactical kevlar helmet and 40 30-round magazines.
> 
> And a Glock.


You Sir, are my hero! :laughhard:



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> _Insert Navy Seal Copypasta as response_


OK, I had to look that up. Along the same lines, couldn't you just say Gecko45?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Unfortunately, . . . I live close to one of the Detroit south lanes, . . . pretty close to first tank run out area.
> 
> I'll be watching anything and everything that comes near me and mine, . . . head on a swivel, . . . packing everywhere, . . . but no more movement than is necessary.
> 
> ...


never have heard anything about Ohio and that Northwest state corner, south of Detroit .... but I always figured they'd try to save Toledo ..... and likely follow Indiana's lead by using I80 interstate as a blockade line ..... Ohio is nobody's chump and they'll have enough problems inter-Ohio to contend with .... they are already prepping Cleveland for the latest court case rioting - no Baltimore or Ferguson bs ....


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I was thinking of getting a piece of land further out of my metro area for a BOL. I assume it would have to be a place w/in the range of a tank of gas. A good point was brought up about the road blockade, though. Didn't think of that.


----------

